# What's the best set-up for Chinese Mantids?



## Xenomantis (Apr 28, 2009)

As you probably already know, I'm getting ready to raise some Chinese mantids. A species I have close to no experience with. It's typically dry around here, so moisture might be an issue.

Does anyone have an ideal T. sinensis setup they could share the plans for? Would I need a heat lamp? A specific sized terrarium?

Thanks for your advice and help! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 28, 2009)

Xeno, your outside humidity isn't going to vary the basics for keeping T. sinensis. They are pretty easy, once you get them past the first couple of instars. You won't need to look for a (as in only one) terrarium, if you plan on raising more than one. This species is highly cannibalistic, and you'll need to separate them into individual enclosures. If keeping more than one or two, terrariums might take up quite a bit of space! You can do it, but I wouldn't think for each one if you'd like to keep several. Otherwise, you can use cups/cubes of the appropriate size. I'm not sure I remember the exact recommendation... but I think it's at least 2 times the width, and 3 times the height (of the length of the mantis).

You'll want to mist them daily, most likely... especially when young. These like to drink as adults too. Not much else I can think of... they're pretty unfinicky.  

Edit: You shouldn't need a heat lamp at all, if you keep them at normal room temp. They'll do fine with temps anywhere from upper 60's (may not be best, but shouldn't kill them) to 90 or so. Best would be somewhere in the range of 70's at night, 80's in the day.


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 28, 2009)

I was aware of the cannibalism issue, but I have the space for more than one terrarium/vivarium/enclosure.

What I'm really wondering about too, is the type of enclosure I should use if I'd like them to have more space than average. Butterfly cage, plastic container, or adapted aquarium? Or maybe something else?

Edit: I really appreciate the information on temps!  I'll definitely need to keep an eye on that.


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 28, 2009)

I keep them in appropriate sized cups until sub-adult... then in net cubes (12x12). Works well for me. With your eye towards terrarium/vivarium enclosures, you can find some good info and discussion on it actually in some recent threads. Search for "vivarium" and you'll find them. Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

Xenomantis said:


> I was aware of the cannibalism issue, but I have the space for more than one terrarium/vivarium/enclosure. What I'm really wondering about too, is the type of enclosure I should use if I'd like them to have more space than average. Butterfly cage, plastic container, or adapted aquarium? Or maybe something else?
> 
> Edit: I really appreciate the information on temps!  I'll definitely need to keep an eye on that.


If you plan on hatching an ooth I recommend a 10 gal or larger aquarium or a large net cage. Use paper towels, spahgnum moss, etc in the bottom to hold some humidity. Moisten it when it dries out but also spray a fine mist on the inside for the mantids to drink. Make sure to have several fruit fly cultures going BEFORE the ooth hatches. Once it hatches keep all the nymphs together until you have 10 or less. No way can you seperate 100's of nymphs and house seperate especially because most of these will die.

Once you have a few left get some 32 oz deli cups and put in a shallow layer of the moss or paper towels but don't add anything else as it will just get in the way of molting. Cut a hole in the side and block it with a foam plug, this will be your feeding hole which you can use a small funnel to get the flies in. Feed every other day and keep the mantis plump.

These can be difficult when they are very small but when conditions are right they grow fast. They will outgrow the 32 oz cup after a few molts. When that happens you can use anything that allows them enough height to molt. Go 3x the mantids length vertically.

You should not need any heat lamps or anything unless you keep your room really cold. They do fine at room temps.

Search the forums for basic mantis care if you want to add to this. There are hundreds of threads with this info.


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! This has really helped me out!


----------

